# This Year I'm Driving!



## Packerjohn (Apr 4, 2022)

*The pleasures of flying...*
Overpriced Parking
Overpriced Drop offs
Overpriced Food
Overpriced Drinks
Crowded Airports
Long delays
Forced to wear masks
Drunken and Abusive Passengers

No thanks I'll pass on this holiday.  This year I'm driving & that is for sure!


----------



## jujube (Apr 4, 2022)

Yep, I'd far rather drive, if possible.


----------



## oldman (Apr 5, 2022)

Taking the first flight in the morning or the last flight at night can help with avoiding crowded airports and other issues. Most people avoid that 6 a.m. flight because they don’t want to get up at 3 to make the flight and most passengers don’t like the red eye because they fear of the flight either being cancelled or getting to their destination in the middle of the night.

When I flew, I usually bid on the early flights. Because I generally flew non stops east to west or vice versa, so I liked getting there and maybe even pick up an extra leg.


----------



## jimintoronto (Apr 6, 2022)

One of my past jobs  involved driving my cargo van from Toronto to distant places in the USA. A typical delivery run was Toronto to the midwest, or California. Expedite freight that HAS to get there FAST. Drive non stop for 16 hours, fuel up, sleep for 6 hours, then back at it, until you get to the destination. I was driving at least 125 thousand miles a year. I made great money, far more than the guy driving an ordinary 18 wheeler, but I was rarely home. NOW I only drive locally here in the Toronto area. JimB,


----------



## Packerjohn (Apr 6, 2022)

jujube said:


> Yep, I'd far rather drive, if possible.


Driving is so much better for guys like me who cherish their freedom.  I can stop where I want, eat where I want and I can choose my company.  If I don't like my neighbour at a rest area or some other place I just move on.  Try that at 36,000 feet over the ocean!  I can plan my trip for an X number of days but if for some reason I decide "I've seen enough" and want to go home, I just turn my car around.  I don't have to get travel insurance and I don't have to waste hours on the phone or at the airport "begging" them to change my ticket.  FREEDOM! There's nothing like it.  Once you have freedom, chances are very slim that you ever want to give it up and accept some sort of Big Brother dictatorship that I find in every airport I ever visited.


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 6, 2022)

Packerjohn said:


> Driving is so much better ... Try that at 36,000 feet over the ocean!


But you can't drive over the ocean so driving limits where you can explore.  How do you feel about cruises?  I've never been on a cruise myself but I've been on many tedious long drives, I think I'd rather have a few hours of churning crowds than days of driving on a highway.  Though once I drove from Colorado to Nebraska at night and there was a full lunar eclipse in the same direction I was driving, that was awesome.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 6, 2022)

It's been about 4 years since we last flew to Las Vegas.  We were planning on going again last year, but Covid killed those plans.  Flying to/from Vegas used to be far cheaper than driving....considering 4 days on the road with meals, motels, gas, etc.  However, the present situations at the airports, unruly passengers on the flights, and spiraling airfares, etc., may just convince us to close up the house for a few more days, and take a nice long road trip.


----------

